# 2 feet plus as of today....



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We get a little, then it rains then a little more then it goes up to 45 degrees, but we had over 2 feet at one point here, now about 20 inches and snowing...........


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Enjoy the seat time TB.


----------

